
8 Enormous Things That Are Smaller Than Apple, Inc.  - Owlynxie
http://mashable.com/2011/11/23/smaller-than-apple-infographic/
======
pnewhook
Lots of these are misleading. It doesn't do any good to compare annual sales
to market cap.

~~~
mmahemoff
That was my thought when I saw the sales/tax comparisons. Comparing Apples
with Oranges, if you'll pardon the pun :).

------
calciphus
Yeah, this is just some silly fanboyism.

Comparing revenues to the inflated market cap of Apple is silly and
meaningless. Apple's revenues aren't $370B. It's a completely different
metric.

------
marshallp
Hopefully facts like this will encourage the rest of america to realize they
should be voting tech guys into office and not jackass lawyers.

